# Simple question: What's your speciality?



## jim berman

Maybe it has been asked before, but what do you consider your speciality? Be specific!

I'll start... Early-1900s American.

You?


----------



## shroomgirl

I get asked this alot and never know quite how to answer....fresh seasonal classic good food with fun flavor twists occasionally thrown in for good measure.
Balance in meals.


----------



## nick.shu

i like nice creative and well executed food. I've spent 6.5yrs working in a cajun restaurant and as well spent 4.5yrs training in commercial cookery.

In reality im probably more interested in correcting my weak sides in cookery, than specialising at this stage, but from what im told, sauces seem to be my stronger point.

So given that, i prefer to be a good alrounder.


----------



## cookm

People ask me that all the time when I tell them I'm a cook. I'm not sure what it means, really. Does it mean what cuisine do make well or have been cooking for a long time? Or does it mean what is your favorite dish or cuisine to cook? I wouldn't know how to choose. Spanish? French? Italian? Moroccan? China Moon cuisine? How are you supposed to pick your favorite child?


----------



## layjo

I would have to say making soups and stews with fresh ingredients at hand. I like classic soups, but now and then I get my creative juices flowing and conger up a pretty good pot or two of great soup. I'm getting interested in Asian style and inspired soups lately. Flavorful clear broths with fresh vegetables and beef, poultry, or seafood. The cooler months are not far away, the time for creamy chowders, hot brothy soups, and hearty stews!


----------



## bevreview steve

Chili, maybe?


----------



## isa

Jeff,


I have to disagree with you. I'm from Quebec and I feel with do have a regional cuisine. Granted it is not as old as the French but we do some dish that are unique and I am not talking about poutine. which I find discusting and would never eat).


Some examples? Beside the heavy winter fare of tourtiere, creton and other heavy dishes there is cipaille, many fish dish


----------



## chefjohnpaul

My roots are classical French, but that is a spring board to so many other things in that the techniques are applicable in just about every other cuisine. I would have to say my specialty would be cuisine "bon femme" with an emphasis on sauce. Or in other words, good home cooking! I prefer unpretentious food that is prepared well no matter what the culture. I really like informal country style bistros - duck confit, rustic pate's, braised secondary cuts of meat, any kind of potato, macaroni and cheese, crusty bread and plugra, tart tatin with vanilla bean ice cream,a glass of Rhone wine. Good friends, good food, truely God's good gift.


----------



## isa

Sorry I hit return too soon.

Where was I? Yes regional or national cooking. We do have dishes that are unique to our country. We have many fish that are only available here. I would give you some example but I can not think of their english name. 

In the last decades we have develop cheese that are unique to Quebec. We've had Oka for the longest times, a cheese made by the monks, now local cheesemaker, among them Tournevent, makes their own cheese with the products that are available locally. 


I could go and on about our cuisine. Granted our culinary heritage may not that as broad as the French or Italian but to say we have none would be a mistake.


Sisi


----------



## chef david simpson

I'd really like to know why people ask this question when you say your a chef. It seems to me that no matter where I go in this country. When someone asked me what I do for a living, when given an answer, inevitably their next question will be "What's your speciality"? And I answer, as dumb as the question is.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 11-08-2000).]


----------



## chef david simpson

I don't mind chef to chef. My speciality is California-French and Italian.


----------



## shroomgirl

CDS you're great! I love just saying seasonal local creative wouldn't it be great to say "I cook sensually so that all of your senses are aroused by my food.".......


----------



## lynne

I see nothing wrong with saying you cook sensually. My business is to create an entire romantic experience from beds to breakfasts and everything in between; the environment and eerything that touches or excites your senses is important. Delivering a breakfast in bed that culminates in a silky chocolate fondue, fresh, juicy berries and a dollop of so naughty freshly whipped cream...

That said, everyone presumes breakfast is my specialty and in a way I guess it is. But I have to say that mediterranean colours and flavours are what excite me and get my creative juices flowing. And how so romantic med. dishes can be...


----------



## momoreg

My specialty is wedding cakes, or anything decorated. I just love details! I also get peeved when non-pros ask about my specialty, but what bugs me more than that is when I tell people I'm a pastry chef, 9 out of 10 ask me why I'm not 700 pounds. And it's almost always 700, not 600 or 800. I always try to think up stupid answers.


----------



## david jones

Biscuits & Gravy or Piggies-in-a-Blanket


----------



## mezzaluna

Eating well-prepared food is my speciality. But I do make some mean matzo balls! I prefer them heavy as lead, believe it or not, but can't make them turn out that way to save my life. They're always fluffy, even if I leave the lid off the pot. Go figure....


----------



## live_to_cook

Barbecue, whether beef or park spareribs, or grilled items, from Aegean lamb to Thai chicken skewers. Maybe I just like cooking in my garage better than in my tiny little kitchen.


----------



## isa

Poutine:

Fill a bowl with fries, sprinkle with crottes de fromage, a local cheese that is sold in little pieces, cover with a brown sauce, I think it's barbecue. 

There you have it a recipe for poutine. I find the whole thing discusting but teeanagers love it.


----------



## live_to_cook

Sisi, isn't that poutine topping gravy, usually chicken? At least it was when I got my poutine the last few times I've been to Montreal.


----------



## isa

Live_to_cook

It could be. Like I said I never ate it. Had a bite once and it was enough. All I can tell you about the sauce is that it is a brown one....


----------

